# panama city pier



## jz2518 (Jul 19, 2013)

has anyone been to the panama pier lately. i went the day before and no one was catching nothing. i want to see someone catch a shark. i want to see how it is done.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Lift rod slowly, reel down.


----------

